# تصريحات الإرهابي معمر القذافي



## Maya (12 أبريل 2006)

*تصريحات الإرهابي معمر القذافي*





*القذافي وحرسه الخاص ​*
*-----------------------​*
*دعا رئيس النظام الليبي  الإرهابي معمر القذافي كل من اليهود والمسيحيين إلى الطواف حول الكعبة لأن "محمداً نبي لكل الناس.. ليس للعرب فقط، ليس للمسلمين فقط.. وإنما للعالمين." حسبما قال .

وقال القذافي : إن كل الناس مدعوة للطواف حول الكعبة لأنها بيت الله، ولكل الناس،" موضحاً أن هناك خطأ من جانب العرب والمسلمين، ومتسائلا بنفس الوقت، من الذي يمنع الناس من أن يحجوا إلى بيت الله.. ما هو السبب؟

وجاءت دعوة القذافي هذه خلال خطبة أطلق عليها اسم "خطبة التحدي" بمناسبة الاحتفال بذكرى المولد النبوي في عاصمة دولة مالي   تمبكتو، وبعد أن أمّ في صلاة المغرب عدداً من الزعماء المسلمين العرب والأفارقة، إضافة إلى قيادات إسلامية من آسيا وأوروبا وأمريكا، وفق ما ذكرته وكالة الأنباء الليبية.

وأوضح القذافي، الذي وصفته وكالة الأنباء الليبية بأنه "قائد الثورة ، وقائد القيادة الشعبية الإسلامية العالمية"، أن الله طلب من النبي أن يدعو الناس ليطوفوا حول الكعبة.. "قال له هذا حقي على الناس أن يأتوا ويطوفوا حول البيت العتيق.. ما عندنا مبرر في أن نمنعهم."

واشار إلى أن هناك آية واحدة في القرآن تمنع بموجبها من تنطبق عليه الاقتراب من البيت الحرام وهي "إنما المشركون نجس فلا يقربوا المسجد الحرام بعد عامهم هذا."

وحول الرسوم المسيئة لمحمد قال القذافي :  سمعنا أن هناك من تهجم على النبي محمد.. و المسلمون زعلوا واعتقدوا أن هذا قدح في نبيهم. لكن الذي قدح في محمد قد  قدح في نبيه هو ذاته، لأن محمداً نبي للبشر الذين في اسكندنافيا، والذين في أوروبا، والذين في أمريكا، والذين في آسيا، والذين في أفريقيا. 

وأشار القذافي إلى أنه يتوقع من خلال حرية التعبير أن تظهر رسوماً تصور المسيح وفوق رأسه قنبلة ذرية ، "لأن أتباعه صنعوا تلك القنبلة"، على حد قوله.

وأوضح أن رسم النبي محمد وعلى رأسه قنبلة يدوية إنما جاء لأن أتباعه استخدموا تلك القنبلة.  وأضاف :  مثلما صوروا محمد و حوله نساء محجبات باعتبار المسلمات محجبات نتوقع أن تْصور حول عيسى نساء عاريات لأن المسيحيات عاريات".

وتابع حديثه بالتطرق إلى النساء، فقال :  إن النساء في اسكندنافيا عاريات ويدعين أنهن من أتباع عيسى.. " طبعاً عيسى بريء من النساء العاريات ، ومحمد بريء من النساء الملثمات.. لكن حرية النشر التي استندوا عليها يجب أن يُرسم  عيسى وحوله نساء مثلما رُسم عن محمد وحوله نساء ."

ووصف القذافي منهج الغرب، في أوروبا وأمريكا، بأنه "منهج فاسد ولا إنساني ومبني على الخطأ وأنه يدعو للكراهية. 

وطالب القذافي في "خطبة التحدي" بإعادة النظر في المنهج الغربي وفي "الإنجيل" نفسه الذي وصفه بالمزور  وأضاف:  "موسى لعلمهم مذكور في القرآن 136 مرة.. لماذا نحن لم نشطب  هذا.. هذا كلام الله لا نستطيع شطبه وإلا نصبح كفاراً.. لكن هم شطبوا  كل ذكر لمحمد في التوراة والإنجيل.. نتحداهم أن ينشروا إنجيل القديس برنابا".

وعاد القذافي للقول : يجب على العالم أن يعيد النظر في معطيات مسلم بها وهي خطأ. فعيسى هو  نبي الإسرائيليين ، وليس موجها إلى أوروبا أو إفريقيا أو أمريكا، وعلى اليهود أن يتبعوا عيسى لأنه لو كان موسى موجودا أثناء وجود عيسى لأصبح مسيحياً . 

وأوضح أن المسلمين لا يحتاجون إلى سيف أو قنبلة لنشر الإسلام، وذلك لأن في أوروبا خمسين مليون مسلم هم عدد سكان تركيا ، التي ستدخل في الاتحاد الأوروبي.

وقال القذافي إن الله سخّر هذه الأمة لتدخل في ذلك الاتحاد، إلى جانب ألبانيا والبوسنة، وبالتالي سيرتفع عدد المسلمين في أوروبا إلى 100 مليون مسلم.

وتطرق القذافي لإحصائية حول الإسلام في أوروبا، مشيراً إلى أن عدد المسلمين يبلغ 50 مليوناً ، فيما يبلغ عدد المساجد قرابة 14 ألف مسجد ومركز إسلامي، إضافة إلى 1500 منظمة وجمعية وهيئة إسلامية.

ووصف الوضع الحالي في أوروبا بأنه "ورطة"، وكذلك الحال في أمريكا، فإما أن تقبل بأنها ستصبح مسلمة بمرور الزمن  أو تعلن الحرب على المسلمين.

وقال القذافي إن إعلانه هذه التحديات من تمبكتو وليس من أي مكان آخر في العالم الإسلامي، إنما يأتي "لأن هذا المكان، في يوم ما، هو الذي شع منه الإسلام على القارة الإفريقية وامتد في جميع أنحاء العالم الإسلامي."​*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (12 أبريل 2006)

*ميرسي يا مايا علي الموضوع و ده فعلا مش غريب علي شخصيه ارهاببية  *

*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Maya (12 أبريل 2006)

*----------------------​*
*يملك القذافي حرساً شخصياً مختلف بعض الشيء عن بقية الرؤساء فكما تشاهد في الصورة  فحرس القذافي هن من النساء وهن  غير محجبات أيضاً ( أعوذ باللات ) ويصطحبهن  معه في جميع رحلاته وتنقلاته  وهو كما قال في إحدى المرات بأنه يشعر بالأمان أكثر وهو في حماية النساء  ، ومن المعروف أن القذافي يرتدي ملابس ذات ألوان مختلطة  ومزركشة وبهيئة مهلهلة و  غريبة    على شخص مفترض أن يكون رئيساً في كل اللقاءات والاجتماعات ويبدو فيها  كمهرج أبله ومعتوه ، ويصطحب خيمته أيضاً فهو لا يجلس إلا في الخيمة ويصطحبها معه أينما ذهب ( لا نعرف إن كان يخصص خيمة مستقلة لحرسه الشخصي أم أن خيمة واحدة تتسع للجميع .. لمزيد من الأمان طبعاً ) .

ومن المواقف المثيرة  للسخرية لهذا الإرهابي المهرج المسمى قذافي أنه أثناء القمة العربية قال أمام محمود عباس رئيس السلطة الفلس طينية بان الفلس طينين والإسرائيليين  كذلك هم أناس  أغبياء لأنهم يسعون لإقامة دولتين مختلفتين ، فالواجب عليهم ليصبحوا أذكياء وفق وصفة الشيخ قذافي   أن يقيموا دولة واحدة لليهود والفلس طينيين اسمها  " إسراطين " .

فلا غرابة على عقل مليء بالطين كعقل القذافي يقترح تلك الاقتراحات الغبية أن يصرح بتلك التصريحات الوادرة في نص الموضوع ..*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (13 أبريل 2006)

*لقطات من أرشيف الاخ العقيد المُلهَم*





إكتشافات القذافى الفضائية تقلب موازين الكون و تثبت ان الشمس هى القمر و القمر هو الشمس و ان السنة 360يوم فقط و الشهر 120يوم و السنة اربعة اشهر فقط




القذافى هو المخترع الحقيقى للإشتراكية قبل كارل ماركس بآلاف السنين و كارل ماركس مجرد لص سرق الفكرة من القذافى




مؤسسة القذافى لدراسات التسامح تمنح كل عام جائزة القذافى العالمية للتسامح
من مكتشفات القذافى ان النظام القضائى الغربى مسرحية مكشوفة و ان العدالة الحقيقية فى الشريعة المحمدية
لذلك فقد  طبق بيده العدالة المحمدية على مدبرى المحاولة الانقلابية ضده بدون محاكمة




القذافى مخترع رياضة السباحة و الصورة له اثناء تسلمه ذهبية السباحة  فى اوليمبيات بوركينا فاسو




الديموقرطية عربية محمدية منذ فجر التاريخ إخترعها العالم العربى الكبير إبن المفلطح و اسماها "أديمو الكراسى" 
و معناه ان الحاكم المحمدى يجب ان يستمر فى الحكم مدى الحياه ثم سرق الغرب الاختراع المحمدى و حرفه ليصبح الديمقراطية و يظن الجهلة انها اختراع غربى كافر لكن اللات كشف بصيرة القذافى الذى فضح ستر الغرب سارق المخترعات المحمدية




القذافى أثناء بحوثه فى القرآن و اكتشافه أن الكعبة يجب ان تهدم و لأن الخرم الحقيقى هو حديدة البراق بدورة مياه المسجد الاقصى بإسرائيل 


 
القذافى يأخذ حمام دم حتى يتأهل للحصول على لقب خليفة المحمديين اذا رفضت ايران؟؟إعلان الخلافة؟؟؟




القذافى عالم العرب مخترع وباء الجرب




القذافى يصلى




صديقى القذافى الحميمين يحضران على عجل لمشاركة القذافى صلاته​ 
*الأخ العقيد الملهم حماه اللات *
*تحية جماهيرية إشتراكية شعبية نخبوية تعبوية محمدية عاطرة*
*لقد عز الضحك فى هذا الزمان و اصبح الانسان فى شتى اصقاع الارض حزينا كئيبا الى ان دلفت علينا من السماء فجعلك اللات مصدرا للبسمة و الضحكة فى العالم كله*
*ماذا كان من الممكن لهذا الكون الفسيح ان يفعل بدونك يا سيدى العقيد الملهم*
*ففى نهاية الستينات استوليت على الحكم فى ليبيا و جريت بمنتهى الوفاء على باب بابا عبد الناصر الذى كانت قد اسخنته جروح الهزائم الساحقة فكنت انت عزاؤه الوحيد فقال انه غير حزين انه سيموت لانه سيترك من بعده القذافى علامة على الطريق و ساعتها دفعت له ثمن الكلمتين التافهتين اللتين قالهما بأن استجبت لطلبه بأن تشترى له قنبلة نووية من الصين الشعبية ليضرب بها النصارى الكفرة فى مصر أقصد ليضرب بها خط بارليف فما كان من ناصر الا و طار فرحا بقبولك لطلبه و ذهب اليك فى عقر دارك ليجول معك فى شوارع ليبيا حتى يعلنك خليفته غير ان الرائد عبد السالم جلود زوج شقيقتك الذى سافر بالمليار دولار امريكى من أموال الشعب الليبى الجائع الى الصين الشعبية فى طائرة خاصة عاد من الصين الشعبية يجرجر اذيال الخيبة بعد ان أخذ دشا باردا فى الصين الشعبية حيث افهمه زعماء الصين ان السلاح النووى سلاح خطير جدا و تبعات املاكه رهيبة و أن اى دولة تنحو نحو امتلاكه إما ان تكون قد وصلت من التقدم العلمى بحيث تستطيع ان تصنع بنفسها كل دقيقة من دقائق انتاجه دون معونة من احد او ان عليها ان تتلهى على خيبتها و تسكت*
*و بمجرد ما سمع ناصر الرسالة الصينية مات فورا تاركا الامة المحمدية أمانة فى عنقك فقمت على الفور برد الصاع صاعين للصين الشعبية حيث اثبتت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك ان الاشتراكية ليست من اختراع ماو تسى تونج و لا كارل ماركس بل ان الاشتراكية عربية محمدية منذ فجر التاريخ فمثلا انظر الى نساء الرسول سبعين و ثمانين واحدة تشتركن فى عضو ذكرى واحد أوليست هذه هى قمة الاشتراكية فالامبريالية الصهيونية الحقيقية ان تستقل كل إمرأة برجل بمنتهى الانانينة الامبريالية و الهيمنة الصهيونية الصليبية الاستكبارية اما الاشتراكية الحقة كانت عند امام الاشتراكيين ابن آمنة*
*بل لقد اثبتت أن الاشتراكية لم يكن اسمها الاشتراكية بل كان اسمها الكتاب الاخضر*
*ثم بعد هذا الاكتشاف المذهل جادت قريحتك العلمية بأكتشافات عديدة منها ان مخترع النظام الجمهورى هو العالم العربى الكبير معمر القذافى و ان اسم هذا النظام اصلا هو الجماهيرية لان الجمهورية معناها جمهور واحد اما الجماهيرية فمعناها تعددية الجماهير و تعددية الزوجات*
*ثم قمت بمواجهة الغرب بصفتك الاخضراوى (الاشتراكى) الحقيقى فى هذا العالم فإكتشفت ان الديمقراطية اختراع عربى محمدى منذ فجر التاريخ و اسمها الاصلى أديمو الكراسى أى ان الحاكم المحمدى يجب ان يبقى فى الحكم مدى الحياة ملتصقا بكرسى الحكم *
*ثم توجهت قريحتك الى الناحية العلمية فأثبتت بدراساتك الفضائية كرائد الفضاء المحمدى الاول ان احتفال المحمديين بالسنة القمرية دليل على ان الههم الوثنى اللات هو اله القمر و لكن هيهات لذلك فقد قررت الغاء التقويم الهجرى لانه وثنى يتبع اللات اله القمر  كما رفضت الاعتماد على التقويم الميلادى لما فيه من إنتصار للنصرانية على المحمدية فقررت انشاء  تقويم وفاة الرسول الشمسى   لأن مولد الرسول  علامة تافهة من وجهة نظرك و هجرته معناها انكساره و فراره اما موته فو علامة فاصلة لان بها بداية حروب الردة  العظيمة ضد كل من ترك المحمدية  تنفيذا لامر الرسول الصلعمى من ترك دينه فإقتلوه*
*كما إكتشفت ان السنة الشمسية 360يوم فقط و اربعة اشهر فقط كل شهر 120يوم و هى شهر الصيف و شهر الشتاء و شهر الربيع و شهر الخريف؟*
*و بعد ذلك الاكتشاف المذهلة بدأت قريحتك الرياضية تعمل فإكتشفت ان الرياضة هى اعدى اعداء الكتاب الاخضل لماذا لأن فى الرياضة تجلس الجماهير تهلل و لاعب واحد يلعب و يستفيد صحيا أما الباقين فلا يمارسون الرياضة فتحط عليهم امراض القلب و الشرايين و لكن عندما كبر ابنك و قرر ان يلعب كرة القدم على الفور اكتشفت ان الرياضة هى أهم دعائم الجماهيرية و اعدت فتح الاندية الرياضية على ان تكون اندية للهواة فقط لان الاحتراف ضد الجماهيرية و لكن عندما قرر ابنك الاحتراف اكتشفت ان الاحتراف اهم دعائم الجماهيرية و اشتريت نادى لاتزيو لاجباره على التعاقد مع ابنك كلاعب محترف حيث اعلن مدرب النادى ان السعدى القذافى سيتدرب مع الفريق و لكن لن يشاركم فى المباريات لان امكانياته لا تناسب اللعب فى ايطاليا!!! و بقى السعدى يرفع رايات المحمدية فى ايطاليا*
*بينما قررت ان الاعمال الجهادية الاستشهادية هى اهم دعائم الجماهيرية فأرسلت عبد الباسط على المقريحى و محمد الامين خليفة فحيمة لتفجير طائرة بان اميريكان فى اسكتلندة و بعد ذلك فجرت طائرة يو تى آه الفرنسية فوق النيجر و لكن لأن جاك شيراك رجل طيب و يعشق المحمديين فقد قبل بتعويض بسيط 75ألف دولار فقط لكل ضحية قمابل ان لا تحرك الدعوة الجنائية ضد النظام الليبى أما على صعيد الطائرة الامريكية فقد قررت أنك غير مسئول مما وضع بلادك فى عقوبات اقتصادية مدتها خمسة عشر عاما و فجأة و بدون سابق انزار وافقت على تسليمن محمد الامين خليفة فحيمة و عبد الباسط على المقريحى الذى اعترف على فحيمة و أحكم عليه رباط الاتهام و عاد عودة الابطال لليبيا بينما ثبت ادانة فحيمة وحده و لا زلت تدفع من اموال الشعب الليبى حوالى مليار و ربع المليار دولار لكل ضحية من ضحايا الطائرة الامريكية *
*و خلال فترة الحصار  هددت أيران إن لم تعلن فورا الخلافة المحمدية فى طهران و تعلن مرشد الثورة الايرانية المحمدية الارهابية خليفة للمحمديين و تعلن الجهاد الاستشهادى الفدائى على النصارى الكفرة فإنك سوف تعلن نفسك انت خليفة للمحمديين و لكن قبل ان تفعلها مباشرة ** زارك صديقك العبرانى يعقوب نمرودى و أفهمك ان اسرائيل تستطيع ان تساعدك فى التخلص من الحصار دون ان تحاكم على جرائمك وان مفاتيح الحصار فى يد اسرائيل فأعلنت فى بداية موسم الحج من نفس العام أنك بالبحث فى القرآن إكتشفت ان الكعبة ما هى الا دار لعبادة الاصنام و صحيح ان محمد عند احتلال مكة هدم معظم الاصنام التى بها غير انه احتفظ بالحجر الاسود اللات ابو الاوثان و معنى ذلك ان الحج هو ممارسة وثنية و ان المكان الذى يجب ان يحج اليه المحمديين هو المسجد الاقصى بإسرائيل و ليس مكة الاصنام و الاوثان بالمملكة السعودية و هممت بالفعل بركوب الجمل متوجها الى اسرائيل و معك اكثر من ثلاثمئة الف ليبى على الجمال الى ان وصلت للسلوم فى مصر و منعتك الحكومة المصرية بالقوة من الوصول للحدود الاسرائيلية فظللت معسكرا فى السلوم تطالب الدخول لاسرائيل للمارسة فريضة الحج الحقيقية و ليس عبادة الاوثان و الاصنام فى مكة و سارع الارهابى محمد حسنى مبارك و معه شيخ الازهر طنطاوى و القواد محمد صفوت محد الشريف الذى كان وزيرا للإعلام و يعرف كيف يمتعك بأرسال الممثلات و المذيعات المصريات للمارسة *
*فقد اعلنت الغاء رحلة الحج الى اسرائيل هذا العام؟؟؟ و لكنك تعهدت امام شعبك راكبى الجمال بالعودة للحج فى اسرائيل فى العام التالى؟؟؟*
*و أنك لن تحج فى مكة ابدات لانها مقر عبادة الوثن الاسود (على حد تعبير القذافى)*
*ثم عندما بدات الحرب الاهلية فى يوجوسلافيا كان موقفك مؤيد للصرب على عكس مواقف الدول المحمدية جمعاء و عندما حدثت الحرب فى الشيشان كان موقفك مؤيد لروسيا على طول الخط أنت و حزب اللات و ايران على عكس كل الدول المحمدية التى عارضت روسيا*
*و عندما حدثت أزمة الحجاب الفرنسى فوجئ الجميع بانك مع جاك شيراك ضد الحجاب بل و اتهمت المحجبات بانهن الملثمات و وصفتهن بالحيوانات فى خطاباتك*
*و عندما حدثت حرب تحرير العراق و فى نفس يوم سقوط بغداد فوجئ الجميع بك تتصل بالامريكيين لتعلن تسليم مفاعلات نووية و صواريخ نووية و غواصات نووية بالمجان لامريكا فقد كنت متصورا ان صدام سينجو و ان السلاح النووى سيحميك بدلا من ان يكون وبالا على استقرار حكمك كما حدث مع صدام و سيحدث مع ايران *
*و الكل يسألك لماذا يا قذافى فإذا بك كنت قد اكتشفت ان النظام الجماهيرى معادى لاسلحة الدمار الشامل و كشفت بتسليمك للسلاح النووى عن المصادر السرية و تم القبض على ما سمى بشبكة عبد القدير خان و من صمن الشبكة عشرات من ضباط المخابرات الباكستانية و تمت تصفية الكثير من البرامج النووية المحمدية بسبب القبض على شبكة عبد القدير خان لنقل السلاح النووى و مكوناته و خبرات انتاجه من كوريا الشمالية الى الدول المحمدية مما أوقف كل البرامج النووية المحمدية فى العالم لمصلحة من لمصلحة النظام الجماهيرى؟؟ الذى اكتشفت يوم ان رأيت صدام مقبوض عليه فى حفرة انه ضد امتلاك اسلحة الدمار الشامل و قبل ان ترى صدام ذليلا فى حفرة كنت مقتنعا ان الاسلحة النمووية من اهم دعائم النظام الجماهيرى*
*السيد العقيد المبدع خرجت علينا بإختراعات جديدة بحمد اللات فعقليتك المبدعة لا ينضب منها معين الاختراعات*
*فقد اكتشفت فجاة أن محمد هو نفسه الكعبة( مقر عبادة الوثن الاسود سابقا) و بالتالى فبما ان النبى الكاذب قد زعم انه اتى للدنيا كلها فعلى الدنيا كلها ان تطيع و تذهب لتتجرد من ملابسها و يمشون عرايا يحكون بعضهم بعضا مستثيرين غرائز بعضهم بعضا فى حفل جنس جماعى كل عام *
*و لقد تساءلت ايها العقيد الملهم عدة تساؤلات و لك الحق فى ان نرد عليها *​ 


			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *من الذي يمنع الناس من أن يحجوا إلى بيت الله.. ما هو السبب؟*​


 
*لأن الناس غير المحمديين لا يعبدون الاصنام و من يعبد الاصنام له اصنامه الخاصة كبوذا او الام العظمة للهندوس و ليس من بين تلك الاصنام اللات الوثن الاسود*




			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *"، أن الله طلب من النبي أن يدعو الناس ليطوفوا حول الكعبة.. "قال له هذا حقي على الناس أن يأتوا ويطوفوا حول البيت العتيق.. ما عندنا مبرر في أن نمنعهم."*​


 

*وماذا لو كانوا لا يعبدون الاوثان  ؟؟  و ماذا لو  كانوا هم لا يريدون ان يدهسون و يتجردون من ملابسهم فى اماكن مزدحمة لماذا يذهبون رغما عنهم لعبادة حجر؟؟؟*​ 


			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *واشار إلى أن هناك آية واحدة في القرآن تمنع بموجبها من تنطبق عليه الاقتراب من البيت الحرام وهي "إنما المشركون نجس فلا يقربوا المسجد الحرام بعد عامهم هذا*


*لما تدعى العبط اذا و تتظاهر بالجهل اذا كنت تعلم عنصرية محمدك الارهابى السارق المارق السفاح النكاح زير النساء قاطع الطريق؟؟؟؟*




			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *وأوضح أن رسم النبي محمد وعلى رأسه قنبلة يدوية إنما جاء لأن أتباعه استخدموا تلك القنبلة*​


 
*خطأ يا صاحب العقلية المبدعة بل لأن القنبلة أداة للقتل و محمد قاتل فهل تنكر ان محمد قاتل و القنبلة اداه للقتل و يبدو انك تتكلم على ما لم تره فالقنبلة لم تكن على رأس محمد بل كانت هى رأس محمد و لم تكن قنبلة يدوية بل كانت دانة مدفع بارود قديم؟؟؟؟*​ 
*أى ان المسألة ليست لها علاقة بأتباع محمد و أنت اول منه تعرف ذلك المسألة هلا علاقة بمحمد ذاته فكيف ترسم رأس شخص يقول ما رواه عنه أبوهريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم قال : " امرت أن اقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا إله إلا الله ، فمن قال لا إله إلا الله عصم مني ماله ونفسه إلا بحقه ، وحسابه على الله " صحيح البخاري باب الذبح مادة قتل من أبي قبول الفرائض الجزء 8 ص 50 ، ورواها مسلم أبو داود وابن ماجة والترمذي والنسائي وأحمد والطيالسي . هل ترسم رأسه حمامة سلام؟؟ ام قنبلة فليس للصور علاقة بسلوك اتباع محمد الذين حتى اقساهم ارحم منه الف مرة*​


			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *سوف رسوماً تصور المسيح وفوق رأسه قنبلة ذرية ، "لأن أتباعه صنعوا تلك القنبلة"،*
> ​



*لو ان المسألة بالصناعة فأعتقد اننا كنا سنرسم محمد بلا رأس أصلا لأن المحمديين لا يعرفون ان يصنعوا و لا حتى عود كبريت*
*المسألة بالسلوك فسلوك محمد هو القتل فرأسه هى آلة للقتل*
*و سلوك يسوع هو النور و رأسه نور فهو يا قذافى يا محمدى لم يرتكب فعلة عنف واحدة فى ثلاثة و ثلاثين عاما قضاها على ارض اسرائيل حتى قال فيه الوحى المقدس *​*+ قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف و فتيلة مدخنة لا يطفئ حتى يخرج الحق الى النصرة ( مت 12 : 20 )*
​


*فلم يتم رسم محمد و رأسه قنبلة لأن اتباعه مفجرين انتحاريين بل لأنه هو نفسه قاتل سافك دم سارق مارق سفاح نكاح زير نساء قاطع طريق هو كذلك و ليس اتباعه فلا يرسم احد شخصا بشكل اتباعه بل بسلوكه هو و الا لفهمتم انتم ان هذا رمز للمحمديين و ليس رسما شخصيا لمحمدكم انتم الذين قلتم ان هذا هو محمدكم بمجرد ان رأيتموه رغم ان الرسامين لم يقولوا ان هذا هو محمدكم و لو كنتم تعتقدون فعلا ان محمدكم نبيا لما تعرفتم عليه من الصورة و لم يقل واحد منكم هذا رمز لنا نحن المحمديين بل قلتم جميعا هذا هو محمدنا*​ 


			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *.. نتحداهم أن ينشروا إنجيل القديس برنابا"*​




*و من تعتقد يا"أبو سيف المحمدية" [[ إبنه اسمه سيف المحمدية]] نشر كتاب رواية انجيل برنابا أنه نحن النصارى الكفرة فنحن لا نخاف لقد نشرناه بإسمه رواية انجيل برنابا التى ألفها العربى الاندلسى مصطفى ابن الرعندى اثناء الاحتلال العربى لأسبانيا و كتبت اصلا باللغة الاسبانية و لم ننشرها لاننا نظن انها جزء من كتابنا المقدس بل لانها أثر ادبى لمؤلف عربى اسمه مصطفى بن الرعندى اجاد الاسبانية لدرجة ما و الف تلك الرواية كرواية ادبية تقدم رؤية محمدية لما كان يتمنى المحمديين ان يكو ن عليه الكتاب المقدس و هو يشبه رواية اولاد حارتنا انها رؤية اديب لما كان يجب ان يكون عليه القرآن و رواية اولاد حارتنا ليست كتاب مقدس و لم تكتب لتكون هكذا و هذا هو الفرق بيننا و بينكم فأنتم منعتم نشر اولاد حارتنا اما نحن فنحن الذين نشرنا رواية انجيل برنابا بل ان الذى ترجمها للعربية هو جورج سعادة (مسيحى) و الذى طبعها هو شقيقه صاحب مطبعة سعادة فى بيروت *​

*كل ما هنالك انكم يا معشر المحمديين البائسين تحاولون ان تتشعبطون فى اى رواية او قصة حتى تثبتوا صحة نبوة محمدكم الذى لا تؤمنون به و لو كنتم تؤمنون به حقا لما لجاتم لكل هذا و يكفيكم ايمانكم به مثل البوذيين فلم ارى بوذيا يحاول ان يؤلف كتاب روائى لما كان يتمنى ان يكون عليه الكتاب المقدس ثم يزعم بوذى آخر ان هذا الكتاب هو الكتاب المقدس*​ 
*فقط احب ان اتوجه بنداء لقداسة البابا شنودة أعد له يا قداسة البابا جائزته القذرة التى دنسك بها ؟؟ أرجوك اعدها اليه و اكيد انك تذكر اننى كتبت اليك اطالبك بعدم قبولها عندما اعلن فوزك بها؟؟؟؟*​*أرجوك اتخذ موقف ايجابى و اعد له قذارته او القها فى سلة المهملات*


			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *موسى لعلمهم مذكور في القرآن 136 مرة.. لماذا نحن لم نشطب هذا*


 
*و لماذا تشطبه اذا كان مؤلف القرآن فعل هذا حتى يشعبط قرآنه المهزأ فى شخص عظيم كموسى و لكنكم شطبطم الكثير من القرآن و لا داعى لأحدثك عن تفاصيل جمع القرآن و حرقه فى شوارع دمشق سنة 35 هجرية و اعادة تأليفه بيد زيد بن ثابت زوج السيدة زينب بنت جحش التى اغتصبها اشرف الخلق و لذلك انتقم منه زيد بحزف كل ما يحصر الخلافة فى نسل اشرف الخلق انتقاما من اشرف الخلق الذى هتك عرضه*​ 


			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *ووصف الوضع الحالي في أوروبا بأنه "ورطة"، وكذلك الحال في أمريكا*


*فعلا ورطة رهيبة لذلك اضطررت ان تتجرد من ملابسك و من سلاحك و تسجد امام الزعيم جورج بوش *
*ورطة رهيبة فهى لن تجد من يقبل الحصول على المعونات منها لانها تسيئ الى الاشهب الازعر*


			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *فإما أن تقبل بأنها ستصبح مسلمة بمرور الزمن أو تعلن الحرب على المسلمين*​


*أليس هذا هو الارهاب المحمدى القديم الذى يتنصل منه القذافى أســـلـــم تـــســـلـــم × إكــــفــــر تـــُــــقــــــــــتــَــــل ؟؟؟؟؟*

*إحزر يا ابو سيف المحمدية فإبن آمنة يطل من فمك بقنبلته اليدوية على كتفيه بعد ان تجردت من ملابسك و سلمت سلاحك النووى الذى بددت عليه مليارات ليبيا *​ 


 

ـــــــــــ​ 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​


----------

